# New and Improved Sight Casting; Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

There is a reason redfish tournaments across the Gulf Coast start in March. It is because redfish come in out of the gulf and fill the shallows of our marsh and grass flats. These fish will make these areas home for the most of the summer, cruising the grass and shorelines in search of there next meal.

Come join me on our new and improved 6 foot tower for a day of sight casting these fish with Buggs Fishing Lures. Over the winter we had the tower platform widened from 29" to 46", and added a front belly bar for extra comfort and security. We now have the capability to take 3 people on a sight casting trip. A day in the marsh trolling around hunting down these reds is something you won't soon forget.

Here are a few clips from last Spring, with the old tower.


----------

